# Electric Motor on Wood Planer



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*wood planer*

When the motor hummed were the teeth engaged with the wood or just free spinning? I guess I should have said KNIFE.


----------



## kdwy (Jan 22, 2010)

*Wood Planer motor problem*

The motor on the planer started smoking after I planed the board. I then shut it down. Did some tests I earlier talked about, including checking the motor brushes. I then powered it back up, and the motor would just "hum". Nothing would turn, it is locked up. I have not tried to clean the switch yet. Thanks for all responses, kevin


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*PLaner*

Are there bearings, races, or bearing holders? If any are bad not enough rotation could occur in order to overcome the CEMF and a lot of damage could occur.


----------



## kdwy (Jan 22, 2010)

*planer and motor*

Yes there are several bearing in the motor assembly. One set at each end of the Armiture assembly. Seems like those would go out in a noisey way, rather than just smoke and then lock up! Thanks for the idea


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*planer*



kdwy said:


> Yes there are several bearing in the motor assembly. One set at each end of the Armiture assembly. Seems like those would go out in a noisey way, rather than just smoke and then lock up! Thanks for the idea


If all of the information you have posted is correct I would suspect that the windings are internally shorted to each other. If there has been a good amount of heat at one time or another it is possible...and remember what a firefighter friend told me once. " You can't INVENT smoke...something's burning".


----------



## kdwy (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats a wise friend. Where there is smoke there must be trouble. Do the brushes ever smoke like that? Thanks again for all commentary,,,kevin


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If all of the information you have posted is correct I would suspect that the windings are internally shorted to each other. If there has been a good amount of heat at one time or another it is possible...and remember what a firefighter friend told me once. " You can't INVENT smoke...something's burning".


what about that smoke in the can used for testing Smoke Detectors?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*wood planer*



JoeKP said:


> what about that smoke in the can used for testing Smoke Detectors?


I've never had a problem with my detectors and I have yet to open one of those cans.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

kdwy said:


> . I then powered it back up, and the motor would just "hum". Nothing would turn, it is locked up. I have not tried to clean the switch yet. Thanks for all responses, kevin


 Sounds like the start windings are burnt(shorted).


----------

